# Keeping ***** Off Deer Feeders



## fireline

Does anyone have a way to keep them from climbing up the legs on feeders, I have tried Vaseline with limited success,


----------



## Carpn

Can you sleeve the legs in PVC ?


----------



## fireline

Carpn said:


> Can you sleeve the legs in PVC ?


Thought about that, do you think 4'' would be big enough they couldn't grab a hold of?


----------



## baitguy

don't think it matters what size, whatever will fit over the leg is fine ... it works for bird feeders and squirrels, they can't stick their claws into the plastic and it's to slippery to climb


----------



## Alaskangiles

Trap them. Hunt them. Let someone trap or hunt them. Or just except the fact that this is part of feeding wildlife.


----------



## Shaun69007

I'm a trapper  even though market sucks I do it with my 6 year old son who LOVES IT. I would rather him go out and see the outdoors than watch it on the GD Tablet.


----------



## bobk

Alaskangiles said:


> Trap them. Hunt them. Let someone trap or hunt them. Or just except the fact that this is part of feeding wildlife.


That’s all good and well during the season. The eat a lot all year long.


----------



## bobk

fireline said:


> Thought about that, do you think 4'' would be big enough they couldn't grab a hold of?


I used 6” x 3’ sections of stove pipe. It worked for a while. Each night they would try to climb. Over a few weeks they had enough mud on the pipe that they made it to the spinner plate. ***** suck at feeders. I’ve now caged the area around the feeder with wire mesh. Fixed the problem but the corn doesn’t fly very far. 

Dogproof traps work great during trapping season. Super easy to set.


----------



## Muddy

I put hardware cloth mesh around my spinner as well. It has worked 100% for several years. I just had to make a repair to it after a **** worked part of it loose. Now it’s working well again. The PVC pipe on feeder legs can work pretty well also. No matter what you do, eventually one **** will figure out how to get to the spinner.


----------



## eyecat

I have run feeders for years and have never had a **** climb a metal tripod leg after i have liberally greased a section with vasoline. I heavily lub one leg secton about 1/2 or 2/3 the way up on all the legs. I run cameras on my feeders set at 30 sec (shud be longer) so I can see everything going on at the feeder, and hav never seen one reach my motor unit. Also make sure to use unscented vaso.


----------



## Brian87

The trash panda will always find a way lol. I found that duct piping works very well, a large adapter flipped upside down at the top to create a void space they can not reach up and get over.


----------



## Shocker

I have a ******* gravity feeder and the **** can climb the legs and get on top of the feeder but they can’t reach the cups where the corn is... they keep trying but the legs are too far from the cups the only corn they can eat is the stuff the deer slop on the ground


----------



## miked913

eyecat said:


> I have run feeders for years and have never had a **** climb a metal tripod leg after i have liberally greased a section with vasoline. I heavily lub one leg secton about 1/2 or 2/3 the way up on all the legs. I run cameras on my feeders set at 30 sec (shud be longer) so I can see everything going on at the feeder, and hav never seen one reach my motor unit. Also make sure to use unscented vaso.


Plus the **** can eat the birds that they are now able easily catch because they can't fly with the vasoline on their feathers.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shocker

If you’re using a feeder that throws corn on the ground you’re feeding the **** regardless of whether they are climbing the legs or not due to the fact that corn is on the ground where they can access it... switch to gravity type feeder and never and never look back


----------



## eyecat

miked913 said:


> Plus the **** can eat the birds that they are now able easily catch because they can't fly with the vasoline on their feathers.


I only vasoline a section 18" long about 1/2 to 2/3 up, so it is still far enough away from the feed that I have never seen a bird in the vaso while I am hunting, and I have observed many birds helping themselves.


----------



## meatwagon

You can buy rolls of razor tape and wrap around the legs my cousin used it and obviously works great Amazon has it just wear thick gloves when applying he had a couple cuts applying lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy

Here's 2 of the 3 gravity feeders that I built,,,,, They're really working well.
No grease or piping on the legs, so The ***** can climb up the legs & hold on to the bolts,,,, but when then try to reach into the pipe, they fall off. 
,,,,,, all of the shaking around, makes more corn fall on to the ground, & they were winning.

*I put 'Have-a-heart' box traps near-by, & baited them with apples, peanutbutter bread, or chicken bones,,, the ***** like that stuff WAY BETTER! ;>)

In the last month or two, I have 'RE-LOCATED' 6 ***** & 3 garden trashing possum!
I don't think that they WILL EVER COME BACK! ;>)*

Beings that I was asked,,,,,,, here's a picture of my home-mades;
4' x 4' plywood lid & 1/2 cement block on top. 4' x4' helps to keep freezing rain water & snow out of pipe. I attach 2 small bungees to lid & barrel so it can't blow off.
3- 5" od toilet floor flanges cut & bolted into each bottom, with a 'short' 90* elbow & 5" of pvc. 
Sometimes, a small 1/4" x 1' piece of plastic attached inside, at the end of the exhaust pipe will help to keep 'CLEAN' corn from running out too fast. 2-3 very small screws will also work.

















Hang apples on tree branches up high,,, the ***** can't get 'em.


----------



## EyeGottem

Wildgame innovations has a varmint cage that screws to the bottom of the feeder for $20.00 on Amazon.... I bought two of them to try this season hopefully they work!!


----------



## J.W.

Get some truss connector plates and self tapping screws. Place them on the top part of the pole. Works like a charm


----------



## colonel594

American hunter R series feeder head with the varmint zapper attached. It will drain you batteries so you need 2 rechargeable and will have to swap them out often. But a **** will only get shocked so many times until he gives up and doesn't try. I went from groups of 6 or more at a time last season to never seeing a **** again on camera within 2 weeks of putting it on. Just be careful when your working around it, that shock will definitely make you swear!


----------



## Just 1 More

I wonder how well bird spikes would work?? https://www.amazon.com/Bird-X-Stain...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000Z5E4IE


----------



## Kenlow1

As JW stated, the truss connector plates are the way to go-they are cheap at a Hardware store and easy to install with screws. We also put vasoline up to where the plates are. If Rickey raccoon doesn't slip off the legs from the vasoline, then he has to deal with the sharp jagged connector plates, kind of a double edge sword! I hate the tree panda's!


----------



## bumpus

Lots of good ideas here....but what do you do when they work together


----------



## Kenlow1

That's pretty funny! Did you have that pic photo-shopped?


----------



## bumpus

Buddy of mine seen it online somewhere yesterday


----------



## fireline

I put carpet racks on the legs with PL400, will put the feeder out this weekend with a camera on it


----------



## eyecat

Great pic Bumpus, that would defeat my vasolined legs for sure. Those ***** must be from some college town, I dont think my ******* ones are that smart.


----------



## fireline

The carpet tacks worked good till they came off, The 155 body griping traps in a box set are working great, got 7 the first week and the corn consumption has dropped off, I will keep this up for a few more weeks. hopefully this will help with the Turkey hatch next spring.


----------



## Saltfork

Cut ones tail off and leave it laying by the feeder. Did this with a gravity feeder once,it stopped the problem. Not sure why but it worked try it. See what happens.


----------



## c. j. stone

Muddy said:


> I put hardware cloth mesh around my spinner as well. It has worked 100% for several years. I just had to make a repair to it after a **** worked part of it loose. Now it’s working well again. The PVC pipe on feeder legs can work pretty well also. No matter what you do, eventually one **** will figure out how to get to the spinner.


I have bird houses on 6-8 ft of 1-1/2 steel tv antenna pipe attached to fence posts. They can climb/grasp the small diameter antenna pipe and get the eggs and baby birds so I slipped 2" pvc pipe over the metal pipe. This worked somewhat but still frequently found a destroyed nest(they reach inside and drag out whatever they can grab). I bought some Super Spicy/Hot Sriracha sauce, warmed some Vaseline petroleum Jelly and mixed the hot sauce in it pretty heavily. Took an old paintbrush and "painted" the concoction heavily on the pvc pipes top to bottom. I've read ***** are repelled by sharp, spicy, peppery odors or "hot" tastes, plus they are typically "clean" animals that don't like grease on their feet(they have to lick the "paint" off and too slippery to hold on to). Not sure what this might do as far as repelling deer? This works well if applied to the posts a couple times a year. Have birds year-round. Particularly like the Bluebirds.


----------



## c. j. stone

J.W. said:


> Get some truss connector plates and self tapping screws. Place them on the top part of the pole. Works like a charm


Plus, being galvanized, they will outlast the feeder! I SURELY HATE(handling) THEM THINGS!


----------



## Doboy

"truss connector plates and self tapping screws"
"Hang a **** tail near or on the feeder!?"

I like those ideas,,,,, very simple,,,, I'll have to try them both!. 


I have a friend who has one of those large rollaway garbage dumpsters out back,,, the garbage gets picked up once a month. He actually had dozens of ***** picking through it every night, till he mounted a security light on a pole over it. HE SAYS He no longer has ***** tearing his garbage bags apart.

IS THAT RIGHT? ***** won't come & feed in that bright light? (just wondering?)




BTW,,, 
I'm up to 'REPLACING' 17 ***** so far this bow season,,,,, I have my homemade box traps set up at 2 different feeders.
But, It sure is a PIMA to carry them away,,, then clean/ hose down the box traps, re-set & rebait 'em. It's starting to become very time consuming.
*BUT SOMETHING HAS TO BE DONE WITH ALL OF THESES &^%$#@! *****!!!

FWIW,,, again I say,,,,
Pouring left over bacon or soup grease, down the centerline of a 55mph truck'n highway, REALLY WORKS GOOD! & it's very easy to do,,,,, NO CLEANUP! 


Welp,,, I gotta go out & work in my garage,,,, I;m welding up 2 more BOX TRAPS!*


----------



## Shaun69007

Hey guys its trapping season.. I can come blitz trap them for you. Licking County area.


----------



## Doboy

Shaun69007 said:


> Hey guys its trapping season.. I can come blitz trap them for you. * Licking County area*.





cry ol,,,, Now I'm saying it 3 million times,,,, doesn't ANYBODY live NEAR Y-town?
(& does anything I like to do,,, & or has the free time to do 'stuff' during the weekdays,,, & or will come out of their house when it's below 75*! . ;>) 

I would just LOVE to hand all of these box trapped ***** over to a fur trapper!
(is there a 'trapping' **** limit?)
(what if I fill an old deep freeze up with them, for you? Would it ruin the pelts? lol,,,)

Then, at least, I would know that they are GONE FOR GOOD, & pelts not wasted ;>)


















*I'm figuring, if I place out about 10 of these traps, I just might be able to put a DENT IN THEM!*

I no longer have EGGS, I no longer have CHICKENS, TURKEYS, DUCKS or GEESE!
SOMETHING ate my last ROOSTER!
This means war


----------



## Shaun69007

It wont ruin the hide but youngstown is a LOOOOOONG punch for me. Especially they are only bringing a couple bucks a piece for the good ones. I know there are a lot of trappers up that way in the marshes of Erie. I would call a local fur buyer and I bet he will pay you for them on the carcass. I do appreciate the offer and I appreciate you trying to be a sportsman and harvest the pelt instead of tossing it in the weeds like many people do.



Doboy said:


> cry ol,,,, Now I'm saying it 3 million times,,,, doesn't ANYBODY live NEAR Y-town?
> (& does anything I like to do,,, & or has the free time to do 'stuff' during the weekdays,,, & or will come out of their house when it's below 75*! . ;>)
> 
> I would just LOVE to hand all of these box trapped ***** over to a fur trapper!
> (is there a 'trapping' **** limit?)
> (what if I fill an old deep freeze up with them, for you? Would it ruin the pelts? lol,,,)
> 
> Then, at least, I would know that they are GONE FOR GOOD, & pelts not wasted ;>)
> 
> View attachment 332741
> 
> View attachment 332743
> 
> 
> *I'm figuring, if I place out about 10 of these traps, I just might be able to put a DENT IN THEM!*
> 
> I no longer have EGGS, I no longer have CHICKENS, TURKEYS, DUCKS or GEESE!
> SOMETHING ate my last ROOSTER!
> This means war


----------



## threeten

I WIRED carpet tack strips to mine. 3 per leg. Kinda in a triangle with metal bailing wire. They pretty much gave up trying to climb them. Can be bought at any big box store by the piece


----------



## buckeyebowman

My question is, why bother? I had mineral and bait sites established all over the place that were drawing deer, and '*****! I have all kinds of pics with both deer and '***** in them on the same site. They didn't seem to trouble each other. Just leave them alone to work things out for themselves. If the deer feel like running the '***** off, they will.


----------



## threeten

The ***** would reek havoc on the timer/motor on the bottom of my old style feeder. It was homemade out of a galv. Garbage can with a analog timer/motor and wouldn’t take those big ***** hanging on it. They would manually spin it and empty the feeder!


----------



## bobk

threeten said:


> The ***** would reek havoc on the timer/motor on the bottom of my old style feeder. It was homemade out of a galv. Garbage can with a analog timer/motor and wouldn’t take those big ***** hanging on it. They would manually spin it and empty the feeder!


Exactly, it’s very much worth bothering to keep them off. $$


----------



## fireline

I am up to 14, hoping for 25, I had no pictures of baby turkeys last year, hoping this helps Going to start coyote trapping this weekend weather permitting.


----------



## fireline

Got 20 ***** this year, pulled my traps today. don't have to fill the feeders nearly as often.


----------



## bobk

fireline said:


> Got 20 ***** this year, pulled my traps today. don't have to fill the feeders nearly as often.


Dogproofs?


----------



## fireline

5 gallon bucket and a 155 body grip AKA Conibear


----------



## garhtr

fireline said:


> 5 gallon bucket and a 155 body grip AKA Conibear
> View attachment 335897


 Pretty nifty trick !


----------



## bobk

fireline said:


> 5 gallon bucket and a 155 body grip AKA Conibear
> View attachment 335897


Interesting. Thanks


----------

